# Is this a good buck to use?



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

I found this buck for stud. He's only an hour from me. What do you think? If bred to a black doe with some white spots do you think he would produce color? His grandsires are bo jangles and tci rawhide...


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats (Oct 24, 2013)

I should let you know in advance that I am not great with judging, but here it goes:

Pros:

Deep muscle going into the hock
Good width
Very stout and manly! LOL

Cons:
He is a bit short (IMO)

That is my only con because I am not good at judging. 

I'm sure you will get several (more educated) critiques on here. LOL


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I like him A LOT! Do it. 

I would not plan on color though.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Ditto what Tim said.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

what do his parents look like? Thats who will be passing on the most characteristics to your first gen kids.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

TDG-Farms said:


> what do his parents look like? Thats who will be passing on the most characteristics to your first gen kids.


Here they are.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

As a newb in the Boer world, I really like him. He is solid, has good bone, and muscular!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I like him a lot! Really nice front, nice head/hornset, really powerful buck altogether... and look at that bone! 

I doubt you'll get color, but there's always a chance.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Go for it, I like him as well.


----------



## JT3 (May 1, 2011)

I feel like I have judged this goat before at a show and he did well.

at any rate, he is very wide and has a ton of stoutness and bone to him.

the only issue I remember with him live is that he is a bit posty legged...meaning not much angle to his pasterns, hocks etc.

But he is very wide and has a ton of natural muscle...go for it!


----------

